# Where to buy Gaggia Classic OPV valve in the UK?



## sideshowbob (May 2, 2012)

Hi, does anyone know where can I get a Gaggia Classic Water Inlet with Adjustable Over-Pressure Valve (a.k.a. OPV (Gaggia # B0147/A)) here in the UK?

I'm planning to put one in my Gaggia Baby 06 because the one it has is a stock 11bar valve and cannot be adjusted.

If worst comes to worst I could also use OPV's for Rancilio's or any other Espresso Machine as long as it's adjustable. I think a simple plumbing DIY can do the trick.

The only one I can see online selling these are US based companies and shipping would be a long wait and expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## WillinDevon (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Bob. I've looked into this myself but been too skint to do anything about it. Can't give you a complete answer, BUT . . .

Gaggia Manual Service at http://www.gaggiamanualservice.com might be able to help. Or he might not want to sell parts for home mods on a pressurised boiler! I do believe that the proprietor is active on these forums.

It that doesn't work out, try contacting an Italian supplier on eBay. For instance, there's an eBay shop called 'General Electrich' who sell a few choice spares. Postage from Italy to the UK is a lot cheaper than postage from us to them. With Google Translate, the part number, an Italian description ('Assieme valvola') and a little courage, you might just get lucky. I've saved a few quid this way in the past.

Incidentally, some instructions for the mod suggest replacement of the original three way steam valve with one from a Classic. This looks unnecessary to me, since the new OPV should open at a lower pressure than the original valve. If anything, the three way valve provides an extra safety feature in the event of OPV failure.

Good Luck with this one and let us know how you get along.

Best Regards,

Will.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi, i dont have any in stock as they rarely need replacing (6 and half years and only replaced 1 ) i could order you one as i am putting an order together . they are very expensive tho, £40 !!!!!! let me know.

regards

mark


----------



## WillinDevon (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks for being so attentive, Mark. I think ordering the part from you is the most sensible option, but I'll have to save my pennies (literally) for a while . I won't bother you until I'm in a position to order.

For the sake of completeness, there is one other option - namely electronic control of the pump (only works to reduce pressure!). Doing this safely is entirely possible and I might prototype a circuit and post something . . . eventually. A controller could be scratch built for around a tenner and as far as I can see would work for any espresso machine employing an A.C. pump. This is NOT one to even consider unless you have some previous experience with high voltage electronics!

All the Best,

Will.


----------



## WillinDevon (Jul 7, 2012)

P.S. Fourty Quid !! Hecking Flip !! Well, it costs what it costs. Actually, similar parts for plumbing and heating appliances are just as expensive.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

a month ago it would be cheaper. you know phillips bought gaggia saeco few years back. once they too absolute control only 2 months ago. prices have escalated by upto 6fold. got my new price list and WOW. so to be honest you dont need opv. they are factory set for a reason, if set badly you can ruin your pump

mark


----------

